# Bangs or no Bangs?



## paricia (Mar 23, 2014)

Riley has had a number of really bad cuts. We finally found an awesome groomer who's been giving him excellent scissor cuts. We're now in a position to get what we want, as the various problem areas have grown out.

My question is - we like to see his eyes. He's very black with dark eyes. Should we have bangs for him, or just continue to let this hair grow out and part it off to the sides? 

Thank you,
Patricia


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Would love to see a pic of Riley in his cute cut!! 

From what I understand, very few havanese have hair that will stay parted to the sides and out of their face and eyes. It more tends to fall forward and over their face. I had hoped to do that with Sophie but it never did stay out of her face. She didn't enjoy having a pony tail on top so I just had her bangs cut. I love being able to see her eyes too I don't blame you for wanting to see Rileys!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I think it's just a matter of preference, but be prepared to let it actually go through some messy stages if you're choosing to let it grow out. My boy is a Coton-mix, with hair similar to a Havanese. I keep it in bangs. I keep my little Havanese girl in a top knot, but at 13 months, it's just starting to be long enough to stay up throughout the day. She didn't like the topknot at all for a bit. She now comes to me every morning, wanting me to put it up for her. 

Would love to see pics of your pup!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have always had Molly's hair cut so that I can see her eyes. I did have my groomer make some adjustments at first because I did not like it when it looked too straight, like a visor over her eyes. She blends the hair now from above the eyes to the top of her head and I like it much better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know a single Havanese whose hair stays "parted off to the sides" for longer than it takes to gait around the show ring. 

The only real options are a top knot or bangs. We have two with top knots and one with bangs. The choice is yours. . Top knots are definitely more work, but not much once you get the hang of it.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

It is totally personal preference. I like that Emmie has two looks - one with hair covering her eyes and the other (which is how she's "dressed" most days) with a pony tail on top of her head. When I trimmed her initially as a puppy, her eyes teared up more with the little hairs growing out and she didn't always get a cute cut; it was just a lot more work and expense to have her face trimmed. But Havs are cute no matter what you decide!


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

It's definitely preference as to what you want to do. Melo has bangs. I've never tried to grow it out for a topnot. He has such an expressive look and I love being able to see his eyes as well. I'm sure Riley will be adorable in whatever style you choose.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout has his face and bangs trimmed. I like that look on him. Truffles has never had her bangs trimmed. It definitely is more time consuming fixing her hair in ponytails daily. Truffles hair has to be pulled back or it hangs over her face. Her eyes water if the hair is not pulled back. Even though it is more work I like the bows. 😊


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

The first time I had Raffi's cut he had bangs but I wasn't really pleased because I couldn't get them to do what wanted when he had a bath. The second time I did like Diane did Molly's and had my new groomer use scissors to blend in the hair above the eyes with that on the top of the head. I like it much better.


----------



## Boogs (Feb 12, 2016)

Boogie seems to have two looks - bangs that cover his eyes completely, or no bangs but with crazy cowlicks that just stand up all over his head. I personally prefer no bangs because I like to see the eyes and don't have the patience to put bangs up in a topknot.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I agree it's personal preference, I prefer to see Chloe's eyes, they are very expressive and usually can me when she's not feeling well also.

This is how I keep her face cut.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I keep Scout's trimmed like Chloe's. I like seeing his eyes also.


----------

